# Can I put this plant into my aquarium?



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

I was wondering if I could put my begonia maculata raddi plant into my 60 gallon aquarium. I put a stem in my old 2.5 gallon aquarium (don't worry no fish, no substrate, empty tank) about 2 weeks ago and the roots have been growing like mad and there has been a new leaf that is growing. The plant has been growing fully submerged and it is a rhizome plant if that helps. Is this plant aquarium and more importantly fish safe? Thanks!

Here is a picture of the plant:
https://www.google.ca/url?sa=i&rct=...3OWwslrvpeBAeJ2eNyuM2Z7A&ust=1456115499538744


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm actually surprised that its growing under water since it's not an aquatic plant and there so moister picky, while working at the nursery I never heard about them being toxic of anykind.


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. Since they don't seem to be toxic, I might put the stem into my 60 gallon soon and monitor it closely. I will probably just floated it on the surface of the water so that my betta can rest on the broad leaves of the plant.


----------



## hellobird (Nov 11, 2015)

Terrestrial plants will always send off a lot of roots when put into water. I believe it's kind of a last attempt at trying to find favourable conditions that will allow it to grow, but it will likely start dropping leaves and rotting soon. 
A better idea would be to grow it riparium-style, with just the roots in the water.


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

If that is the case then why are new leaves sprouting? Sorry I am new to aquatic plant stuff.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well clipping pieces of the plants and putting the stems in water is one of the ways to root begonias.... Outta curiosity how much of the plant is submerged, I'm sorry I'm pretty sure you stated it above but just wanted to double check I'm imagining lol


----------



## hellobird (Nov 11, 2015)

It's just what they do, a last spurt of growth before they finally die off. It's very misleading, as people believe their plant is flourishing, but it doesn't usually last long. Rhizome plant's might take longer to actually die off. It could be ok if you float it, I have no experience with it however.


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

I will try putting the plant in today by floating it on the surface of the water. I will also be monitoring the plant closely so if it starts to decompose, it's outta there right away.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Outta curiosity could you post pics of the process I'm really curious to see how it turns out.


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

No problem. First pic will probably tonight since I am busy during the day. I will try my best to post 1 pic per day.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

hellobird said:


> Terrestrial plants will always send off a lot of roots when put into water. I believe it's kind of a last attempt at trying to find favourable conditions that will allow it to grow, but it will likely start dropping leaves and rotting soon.
> A better idea would be to grow it riparium-style, with just the roots in the water.


This pretty much summed up wha I would have said.


Some plants die/melt faster than others under water. If a plant comes from a high humidity/bog region they may tolerate being submerged for a while but can't sustain themselves permanently underwater.
Many terrestrial plants that are mis-sold as aquatic plants are like this including-purple waffle, mondo grass, peace lily, lucky bamboo, peacock fern and many more. Simply because it doesn't die in a day/week people think it can live under water... but it can't.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I am curious to see how long it will sustain life partially out of water, because even tho it is a begonia and rhizome it's not like other rhizome begonias, whighti and pink flamingo grow more like a stalk and im curious to see if it will survive and sustain fine as long as leaves aren't submerged.


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

When I put it in, should I leave the leafs above water?


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well could you do both? One in water and one exposed.


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

After some further research, I have decided to not put the plant in the 60 gallon but leave it in the 2.5 gallon instead and see where that goes. In the 2.5 gallon, I have some leaves fully submerged and some leaves out of the water. I will update this thread if anything happens so stay tuned if you want to find out the results. Thank you guys for all your feedback!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ok sounds good to me I'll be watching lol


----------

